# High blood pressure and home birth? *update pg.2*



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies, well my blood pressure has been creeping up over the last couple of weeks. I had a midwife appointment today and it was higher again :( I've got to go and see my consultant in the morning. They've taken blood to check for pre-eclampsia (I have no other symptoms.)

I'm 36+1 and still working so the midwife has advised me to start maternity leave straight away, which I will.

My question is, will it be safe/approved for me to have a home water birth if my BP remains high? 

My hope is that by finishing work, that my BP will come down so all will be ok, but I'm currently looking at my options if this doesn't happen.


----------



## clarsair

This was pretty much my situation. My BP had been around 110/70 during pregnancy then suddenly went up to 135/90 at my homebirth booking appointment, but I never had any other symptoms. I had it checked every couple of days after that for two weeks and it gradually came down to 120/80 but the midwives were a bit twitchy about homebirthing for a while. They did say it was completely my choice but that it reduced the range they would allow my BP to go during labour before recommending transfer to hospital.

My BP remained stable throughout labour so there wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## RoxyRoo

clarsair said:


> This was pretty much my situation. My BP had been around 110/70 during pregnancy then suddenly went up to 135/90 at my homebirth booking appointment, but I never had any other symptoms. I had it checked every couple of days after that for two weeks and it gradually came down to 120/80 but the midwives were a bit twitchy about homebirthing for a while. They did say it was completely my choice but that it reduced the range they would allow my BP to go during labour before recommending transfer to hospital.
> 
> My BP remained stable throughout labour so there wasn't a problem at all.

Thanks for your reply :flower: So did you get your homebirth?

That gives me some hope :)


----------



## wigglywoo

Mine was high in my last pregnancy so I haven't had mine taken since 28 weeks. I have also said that I will not allow BP testing in labour.

If you see a consultant, they will probably want to put you under consultant led care and you may find it very difficult to be supported for a home birth. They will class you as 'high risk' for high blood pressure. Hopefully it'll come down once you've finished work and it wont be an issue :hug:


----------



## RoxyRoo

wigglywoo said:


> Mine was high in my last pregnancy so I haven't had mine taken since 28 weeks. I have also said that I will not allow BP testing in labour.
> 
> If you see a consultant, they will probably want to put you under consultant led care and you may find it very difficult to be supported for a home birth. They will class you as 'high risk' for high blood pressure. Hopefully it'll come down once you've finished work and it wont be an issue :hug:

Thanks for your reply :)

I was under consultant care anyway due to fertility treatment but he signed my care over to the midwives a couple of months ago. So I've been referred back to see him tomorrow morning.

I really don't want to be classed as a high risk pregnancy, that's the complete opposite of what I want :nope:

I'm really hoping that finishing work will help my blood pressure to go down.


----------



## amore

Hi Hun, with my ds my bp went up to 150/100 and I was told I could still have a hb. However, I only lived 5 minutes from the hospital then and I am not sure if that is factored into the equation. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## nov_mum

I'm in the same position except I have been told it's too risky. For what, they will not go in to. My BP is relatively controlled 140s/90s usually with meds but I can't see why they can't just up the dose a bit and leave me to it. It's frustrating as there are some risks if looking at it from a study point of view but very rarely they look at your individual case : (


----------



## Blah11

I'm a bit worried about this too. My bp is fine just now but when I was in labour with amelie, it rocketed up and I was given doses of labutamol to bring it down. I was not pre eclamptic and it went back to normal after delivery.


----------



## RoxyRoo

Thank you all for your replies, it's nice to know people understand what I'm going through :hugs: It seems to vary on location as to whether a home birth will be approved. My midwife said that ultimately it's my decision, so I'll just see how my blood pressure is between now and then. My consultant might say something completely different though..

I was awake in the night and ended up in tears thinking of it all, but I'm feeling more positive this morning :thumbup:

I have my consultant in an hour so will update when I'm home.


----------



## wigglywoo

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## nov_mum

Good luck, hope it goes well : )


----------



## RoxyRoo

Thanks ladies :)

I've just got back from my appointment, everything is perfect! Blood pressure is 120/78 and yesterdays blood tests came back normal.

The midwife didn't even send me into see the consultant as she said there was no point. It was obviously my job which was pushing my blood pressure up as it was only ever high on the days that I'd been in work. I'm so glad I've stopped now and intend to relax for the next few weeks.

Home birth is still on :happydance: they're coming out in the morning to bring all of their equipment and they're on call for me from Monday when I'm 37 weeks. I'm so happy! :)


----------



## irish_cob

Even if your blood pressure goes up again it is NOT THEIR DECISION whether to have a homebirth - it IS YOURS! Sorry for the caps but this is a really important thing to know. They cannot tell you whether or not to have a homebirth, they can advise you, and try and threaten you with all sorts, but ultimately it is up to you. Obviously no one would condone you doing anything dangerous, but you have to do the research and decide the risks for yourself, it is always your choice, your body - your baby, don't be bullied, and ask them to explain everything to you so you have the full facts to make a decision, not just scare mongering.


----------



## RoxyRoo

irish_cob said:


> Even if your blood pressure goes up again it is NOT THEIR DECISION whether to have a homebirth - it IS YOURS! Sorry for the caps but this is a really important thing to know. They cannot tell you whether or not to have a homebirth, they can advise you, and try and threaten you with all sorts, but ultimately it is up to you. Obviously no one would condone you doing anything dangerous, but you have to do the research and decide the risks for yourself, it is always your choice, your body - your baby, don't be bullied, and ask them to explain everything to you so you have the full facts to make a decision, not just scare mongering.

Thanks for your reply :thumbup:

My midwife is pretty laid back and told me yesterday that even if it's high, it is my decision if I choose to birth at home or not. So at least I feel that I'll be supported if it comes to it. I will definitely do some research into it though, whilst keeping my fingers crossed that my blood pressure stays down and doesn't become an issue!


----------



## clarsair

RoxyRoo said:


> clarsair said:
> 
> 
> This was pretty much my situation. My BP had been around 110/70 during pregnancy then suddenly went up to 135/90 at my homebirth booking appointment, but I never had any other symptoms. I had it checked every couple of days after that for two weeks and it gradually came down to 120/80 but the midwives were a bit twitchy about homebirthing for a while. They did say it was completely my choice but that it reduced the range they would allow my BP to go during labour before recommending transfer to hospital.
> 
> My BP remained stable throughout labour so there wasn't a problem at all.
> 
> Thanks for your reply :flower: So did you get your homebirth?
> 
> That gives me some hope :)Click to expand...

Kind of - the homebirth part started fine but then I had to transfer to hospital (for non-BP related problems). The BP issue was never mentioned again from the point I went into labour. I do think that at the end of pregnancy, when you're still working especially, it can be normal for BP to increase a bit.


----------

